# 92 bells for turnips, sunny morning in the northern hemisphere



## HElizaJ (Mar 31, 2020)

My island is open again to anyone who wants to catch bugs and fish, grab some fruit or check out my Nook's/Able Sisters.
Unfortunately, it's no longer raining :/

Daisy Mae is also on my island selling turnips for 92 bells!
But she's only around until noon! The time, as of editing this, is almost am.
If you're interested, you're welcome to join!
________________________


Gifts are appreciated but not necessary!
Please be careful whilst visiting! There's not much, but please do not dig up flowers!
You are welcome to help yourself to fruit, my native fruit is apples but I have a few pear, orange and cherry trees.
I am sort of AFK at the moment. Any gifts can be left just outside the plaza ^^

________________________

Please let me know if you are going to join but make sure you leave your in-game name and island name so I know who you are!

If you add me as a friend, make sure you let me know who you are!

Enjoy ^^

--- This is closed for now, if you're desperate for the prices, PM me and I can privately open back up ---


----------



## silicalia (Mar 31, 2020)

Hey, can I join? My IGN is Amy and my town is Valentia


----------



## HElizaJ (Mar 31, 2020)

Yes, just come along whenever you're ready! ^^


----------



## totodile (Mar 31, 2020)

I'll join! I'm Tea from Mallow.


----------



## VillageDuck (Mar 31, 2020)

Hiya! I'm gonna pop over if that's okay. I'm Ducky from Amiticia.


----------



## jessicat_197 (Mar 31, 2020)

Jessicat from Dollhouse c:


----------



## foxtracks (Mar 31, 2020)

I'm going to visit shortly! I'm Sage from Arbor Isle.


----------



## silicalia (Mar 31, 2020)

Get off your dang nook phones, Orville isn't letting me in ahaha

Edit: Never mind haha


----------



## Berrymia (Mar 31, 2020)

I’d love to drop my to visit your shops :3
Would you like some peaches?  :>


----------



## totodile (Mar 31, 2020)

silicalia said:


> Get off your dang nook phones, Orville isn't letting me in ahaha



ikr hahah i've been trying to get in for 5 min


----------



## HElizaJ (Mar 31, 2020)

Berrymia said:


> I’d love to drop my to visit your shops :3
> Would you like some peaches?  :>



Yes, please!


----------



## VillageDuck (Mar 31, 2020)

Holy hell how is anyone meant to do anything when visiting an island? First time I've used a DODO code and I can't walk two paces without the game pausing for people arriving or leaving!

But I'm here and (veeeeery slowly) trying to find everyone.


----------



## Rowintuit (Mar 31, 2020)

Omw with some fruit.  thanks!


----------



## MayorFaith (Mar 31, 2020)

Hi! It looks like it’s really busy there so I’ll try again in about. Do you need any fruit? I have all of them I think.


----------



## HElizaJ (Mar 31, 2020)

I don't need too much fruit but if you can bring any it's still appreciated!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Sorry for the communication error! 

I'm going to open back up again in a moment!


----------



## foxtracks (Mar 31, 2020)

My communication got interrupted, it was on my part I'm sure. So sorry about that, thank you nonetheless for having me!


----------



## VillageDuck (Mar 31, 2020)

Thank you HElizaJ for hosting me! It was my first time visiting someone so it was appreciated.

I dropped some money off near resident services.

Which one of you sent me a friend request? It's going to go un-approved until you reveal yourself!


----------



## silicalia (Mar 31, 2020)

Thank you too! I'm gonna leave my gates open if anyone wants to visit my town lmao

- - - Post Merge - - -



VillageDuck said:


> Thank you HElizaJ for hosting me! It was my first time visiting someone so it was appreciated.
> 
> I dropped some money off near resident services.
> 
> Which one of you sent me a friend request? It's going to go un-approved until you reveal yourself!



I think it was me, I wasn't sure haha


----------



## HElizaJ (Mar 31, 2020)

I'm opening back up! The new code is LPN2X.

If you've sent me a friend request, could you let me know who you are? Thank you!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I hope you all had fun on my island! 



VillageDuck said:


> Thank you HElizaJ for hosting me! It was my first time visiting someone so it was appreciated.
> 
> I dropped some money off near resident services.
> 
> Which one of you sent me a friend request? It's going to go un-approved until you reveal yourself!



Thank you for the bells!!

Also I think the communication error was on my end but who knows? Ahaha


----------



## ConiBear (Mar 31, 2020)

can i come over again and buy more turnips?


----------

